# 585 in Titan



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone seen this color in person? Some of you may recall my LBS sold me the wrong size frame and have been waiting for the replacement to come in black gloss carbon. They screwed up again and got the right size but wrong color. I think I am going to hold out for the black but am wondering if anyone has seen the titan color in person. It is hard to tell from the crappy pics online and I have not had a chance to go by and see it in person. Any opinions welcome and anyone with a "real" picture of a built frame would really be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

I've seen it in person. It looks better then in the pictures but I think the black one still looks the best.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If Titan is the color with the gray/silver weave, I'd have to say it is one of the handsomest colors for a bicycle I've ever come across. I saw a frame with that color at Bicycle Johns in Burbank CA. It was either a 565 or a 585, I can't remember which. Beautiful. Beautiful. Go for it.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1229 that has some good pics. I would say get the color you want, thy both look good i do like the black more though


----------

